# My scale N layout



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

Here are few images of my scale N layout.
There are about 70 meters of track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. That's a layout most of us can only dream of.

Be sure to post it in the LAYOUTS of our Members 
in the Layout Design forum. You have a lot of
interesting layout ideas that members are looking
for.

Don


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

DonR said:


> Wow. That's a layout most of us can only dream of.
> 
> Be sure to post it in the LAYOUTS of our Members
> in the Layout Design forum. You have a lot of
> ...


Thanks Don.
Well, i am not that good to build but do what i can and enjoy it.
One of these days i will post some pictures so you can see how finnish layout looks like
Problem in finland is, that there are only few models what can be used on finnish railroad. Most of rolling stock are built in finland and need to be scratch build.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Definitely post some more pictures, looks like a very nice railroad.

Magic


----------

